# I want ARGC & OH wants mild IVF at Create - Argh!



## lamb38 (Aug 17, 2013)

We've reached an impasse!  I think that at our age (40) we should throw everything at this last go at IVF. So I've got it into my head that ARGC is the way to go. Even though I don't know if it's even possible because I live the other side of the country!

OH hates the idea of me going through all the drugs again and as we live so far away from ARGC he doesn't want me having to do so much of this on my own in London, which I understand and love him for but I'm totally up for doing whatever it takes (obviously, lol!), especially if the next time is tailored specifically to me. 

The options are - 

ARGC, which will potentially cost about 20K (inc travel/accom)
or
Create's package of 3 egg collections & mild IVF - probably costing about 15K (inc travel/accom)

I know no one can tell us which way to go but I'd love to hear how you made your decision!


----------



## Pnee (Jul 18, 2014)

Hi lamb - tough decision. I have no personal experience with create,  but did a fresh and a frozen cycle at ARGC which cost roughly £18k. I was attracted by the reputation and results.  The treatment was very individualised and good diagnostically. Ultimately,  it didn't work out for me - although I got pregnant,  I had a mmc caused by chromosomal abnormalities probably age related. One of the doctors told me that at my age about a third of pregnancies ended on miscarriage - worth factoring in when you are reviewing their stats.

Aside from the price, the main drawback for me was the stress of having to get up at 5am for daily blood tests before going to work.  If you are able to take a month off (2 weeks for stims and 2 weeks of beta testing) this might not be so tiring and draining. 

Seeing as you will have to travel to London for the treatment,  have you considered going overseas?  For my last attempt I went to the Czech Republic and had a much nicer (not to say cheaper) experience.  Going abroad also gave me the option of using donor eggs as a backup,  although in the end I didn't need this.

Hope this information is of some help, and best of luck!


----------



## lamb38 (Aug 17, 2013)

Pnee    Congratulations on your BFP and thank you for your reply!  It has opened up a whole new avenue for us that I hadn't even considered. 
I've been exploring the Czech clinics and really think this is a great idea. Can't thank you enough!


----------



## KLconfused (Jan 2, 2010)

Hi
I've just had 2 rounds of treatment at the argc costing £26k. I got pregnant the first time but miscarried and a bfn the second time. I went to argc because of their success rates. They are not quite as straight forward as what they publish. For my age the website says 50% but they tell you 35% when you see them. That's still higher than anywhere else but not 50%! 

It is a very intensive regime and exhausting so you would need to stay in London.  But that's easy enough on your own. It is a conveyor belt in there they have so many customers and you won't know which doctor your seeing each day. I wanted to feel that if I gave up I really had done everything and I have now moved to de and feel I couldn't have done more with oe so it was worth it for the peace of mind I suppose. 

Good luck x


----------



## Pickle123 (Aug 5, 2014)

Hi Lamb, I feel for you - I think choosing clinics is one of the most stressful things about IVF! I have had a cycle with ARGC because, like you, I wanted to throw the kitchen sink at it. It was BFN for me and I am now in the middle of a 3 cycle package with Create. Very different approaches but I feel/felt  looked after by both.

But you're probably (hopefully!) not in the same boat as me as I respond very badly to stims, so ARGC's high dose approach isn't worth trying again. When I was there I cycled with a couple of ladies in their 40s who both got BFPs after bfns elsewhere.

You have to weigh up so many factors and I would perhaps look at what's happened with your previous rounds and what your egg quality was like, how many you retrieved etc, if you think you may have immunes issues etc (though Create do prescribe steroids and Clexane like ARGC). It's not helpful to me, but my gut still tells me it's a numbers games.

I really like the doctors at Create and it's nice that my last crack at the whip is in fact 3 cracks.

Good luck x


----------

